# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Change Username

## M_Michael

Dear all,

Does anyone know how to change my username? I wrote to the website administrators twice and I never received a reply therefore I come here to ask  :Smilie:  
Thanks

----------


## arlu1201

Hello lejack02, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## M_Michael

Sorry to disturb you here but it seems impossible to obtain an answer to that question... Could you please tell me how to change my username?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## sandy666

Use *Report Post* from your own post to ask Admin about it

----------


## M_Michael

Hi Sandy,

Thanks a lot. Just did.

----------


## AliGW

Why do you need to change it? You need to contact an administrator for this, e.g. fdibbins. Send him a private message, and I am sure he will sort it out for you.

----------

